# 9A build date?



## Southtowns27 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just picked up a SB 9A and I was wondering how to determine when it was built. TIA


----------



## pjf134 (Dec 6, 2014)

Locate serial number at far right top of lathe bed and a picture of lathe and we can give you a date.
Paul


----------



## martik777 (Dec 6, 2014)

Approx build date (within a year) = Serial no ^ .0059  * 1812

ie: If serial is 161274 :     

  161274 ^ .0059 = 1.0733
  1.0733 * 1812 = 1944.8 so this lathe was built between late 1943 and 1945


----------



## Southtowns27 (Dec 7, 2014)

That formula doesn't work with my machine so here's some pics instead:


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 7, 2014)

It looks to be in great shape...  I believe it was build after 1947, as it uses 3 letters in the SN.

See this:

http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice looking lathe!


----------



## Southtowns27 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks guys! I guess if I'm reading that all right, this is the 8,995th machine built after 1947. According to the list, that puts in midway through 1948.  The thing really is in great shape.  I had the spindle out of it last week to put a serpentine belt on it and there is virtually no wear on it.  There is almost no backlash in the feeds and you can still see the hone marks (I think that's what it is-the funky looking pattern) on the ways.  I bought it off a guy that had it out in his garage for awhile but never used it. He needed money ASAP, so I picked up for $500. It came with the bench, 2 faceplates, a steady rest, 3 jaw chuck, jacobs chuck, a bunch of centers, and a mishmosh of tooling. I think I did ok.


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 8, 2014)

Info I have it was made between 1947 and 1950

Dave


----------

